# A little night action



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2012)

Ran to a local pond for some topwater night bite action - after landing about 10 12-14' LMB I moved to the other side of the lake - second cast I get a hit - thought that it was just another dink so I did not give it a very hard hookset - well I "attempted" to reel in but the "dink" decided that it was not coming - drag start screaming and I see a really big bass come flying out of the water - we had a nice tussle and I managed to land what I estimate was around a 7 lb bass

It has been four or five years since I hooked anything over 15" in this lake so I called it a night knowing I probably just landed the biggest fish in the place 


It was a good way to end the evening! 

All had was my cell phone and that does not have a flash so the pics are awful


----------



## Sarkan (Jun 14, 2012)

Night fishing can produce some biggies if you are willing to put up with the bugs and not being able to see where you are casting. Top water baits like buzzbaits and poppers get them everytime.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 14, 2012)

cell phone with no flash is just like a fishing story with no picture or------no proof of a 7 pounder???? Don't you think?????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 14, 2012)

Sarkan said:


> Night fishing can produce some biggies if you are willing to put up with the bugs and not being able to see where you are casting. Top water baits like buzzbaits and poppers get them everytime.




At night I catch the larger fish (sometimes) with subsurface and bottom baits - a big senko works great


----------



## fish devil (Jun 17, 2012)

:twisted: SWEEEEET!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Jun 19, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Ran to a local pond for some topwater night bite action - after landing about 10 12-14' LMB


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 10 12-14 foot bass, wheres this lake? :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 20, 2012)

shamoo said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Ran to a local pond for some topwater night bite action - after landing about 10 12-14' LMB
> ...




Shhhhhhhhhhhh! [-X [-X


----------

